

Should Google switch to Wikipedia as its ranking function for the whole web? - amichail

Google could use Wikipedia as a way to process queries to determine the sorts of non-Wikipedia web pages that should rank highly.<p>For example, when searching for "8 queens variants", Google might use the information here to determine which non-Wikipedia web pages to rank highly:<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_queens_puzzle#Related_problems<p>Do you think this would be a good idea?
======
mooism2
I think it would lead to more spam on Wikipedia. So no, it would be a bad
idea.

Note that Wikipedia already discourage search engines from interpreting their
links as endorsements (rel=nofollow) for precisely this reason.

~~~
RBerenguel
Agreed with your point (although I wasn't aware of wp's nofollow rule).

------
guptaneil
There are already multiple search algorithms that have been proposed that use
Wikipedia to cluster and sort search results based on the relationships
gathered from Wikipedia. They haven't been able to show any meaningful
increase in search accuracy over Google's existing PageRank algorithm though.

